

Show HN: Business Collaboration for Small Business - babu_xervmon
https://www.b2bsphere.com

======
somidscr21
There's a typo on the about us page. I'm assuming it should say B2bsphere.com

"Founded in February 2015 and based in Houston, Texas. B2pshere.com..."

~~~
sudhendra
Thank you and do appreciate your response. We have fixed it.

